# My rat was grabbing my nose and sniffing my eyes , what does that mean?



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

I put my face near hers to see what would happen and she put her hands on my nose and went towards my eyes and I was scared she might scratch them so I took her away from my face. She was also sniffing my lips. Does she just smell food on my face ?


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

She's just investigating you. Rats don't have the best eyesight but they have excellent sense of smell and their whiskers are very sensitive - like fingers.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

No part of your face is your own once you own a rat. Mine love to stuff their noses in my ears and they usually take me by surprise!!! They also like to pull down my lips and clean inside my mouth...it's super weird but I know they're bonding with me at the same time! Rats are fascinated with eyes and eyelashes as well but I usually move them away from eyes because if I wear mascara they try and pull it off...


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Eek in scared they would scratch my eyes by mistake


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

My boys do the exact same thing when I wear mascara. They are usually super gentle with the face and other delicate areas but make up happens to be their sworn enemy so they try their best to remove it!


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol haha


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh so I'm not the only one that has to wipe off her makeup before I give kisses and cuddles? Lol  

I admit I jumped the first time I had a little rat snout shoved into my ear!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

The first time my rat grabbed my nose, his little needle claws caught the sensitive skin on my inner nostril. Ouch! Eye watering!!!


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> My boys do the exact same thing when I wear mascara. They are usually super gentle with the face and other delicate areas but make up happens to be their sworn enemy so they try their best to remove it!


Rascal does the same. He licks my neck, face and grooms my eye lashes. His very gentle. But I do take him away from my eye lashes if I have mascara on. It's too cute. I love his kisses!


----------



## Marz42 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ugh, my rats are usually super gentle with my face but I can't let them near my eyes as BOTH of the little buggers bite my eyelids! I don't think they bite very hard but eyelids are quite sensitive so it really hurts!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Tiny little mischief makers! The first time Klaus grabbed my eyelashes and started tugging mascara off I did not even realize it because he was being so soft. Couple of seconds later I just heard his little mouth chewing something sticky sounding and I looked over at my shoulder and he is sitting there, eyelash in hand, eating mascara goop.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Haha weird


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> My boys do the exact same thing when I wear mascara. They are usually super gentle with the face and other delicate areas but *make up happens to be their sworn enemy* so they try their best to remove it!


LOL yeah, makeup and nail polish. Jax cannot stand either and despite my attempts to move him away, if I even get near him he's right back to cleaning my face or trying to chew off my nail polish.

August likes to groom my face and it's actually the cutest thing ever. He's so gentle about it.


----------



## Mother_of_Rats2019 (May 9, 2020)

Nijidoragon said:


> I put my face near hers to see what would happen and she put her hands on my nose and went towards my eyes and I was scared she might scratch them so I took her away from my face. She was also sniffing my lips. Does she just smell food on my face ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Simba10 (Mar 29, 2020)

Nijidoragon said:


> I put my face near hers to see what would happen and she put her hands on my nose and went towards my eyes and I was scared she might scratch them so I took her away from my face. She was also sniffing my lips. Does she just smell food on my face ?


Font be surprised if your rat is sending you may be ill or something going on inside of you. They are very very intelligent as we know. That's why they are always used in labs. Probably just investigating you. But very wicked sense of smell


----------



## Ashywashy (6 mo ago)

Marz42 said:


> Ugh, my rats are usually super gentle with my face but I can't let them near my eyes as BOTH of the little buggers bite my eyelids! I don't think they bite very hard but eyelids are quite sensitive so it really hurts!


If they get too close for comfort or painfully light shake what being bitten and goes "eek"
That's how other rats tell them they're biting too hard


----------

